# Deformed salmon showing up again



## Hollandpiper (Oct 21, 2002)

Joeker51 said:


> Come on piper. You'd be singing a different tune . . .


J51,

I guess my point is, without a picture or better details, the discussion can't go too far. As Spanky stated, take it to the experts and let us know what they think:



Spanky said:


> Stinger, call your local Bio's and ask em about the fish, or better yet, take em down to the field office if you can. They will give you the info you need without the assumptions. I think all of the great lakes have their" freaks of nature" fish, but they are usually pretty rare.
> 
> Let us know what you find out.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks Joeker and well spoken input here.Jason now for your remark well next time I see you up on the wall I just have to hold you under the water till the bubbles quit coming up:evil: :lol: 
As said the reason why I brought this up was inform everyone of the problems this fishery continues to face.Its a long road to recovery for this lake unfortunately I dont see it happening very soon.I just hope the salmon fishery on Lake Michigan doesnt take the turn as Huron.Its great to have but its a long drive to catch salmon,Too bad and unfortunate for all us who know what once was thriving fishery.Another deformed ethopian salmon showed last night by a fellow wall angler I know.This makes the 4th one I have either seen personaly or heard about from well known and or trusted sources.As for what Spanky says he has the right input and I hope I can get a pic taken of one of these deformed fish.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hollandpiper said:


> J51,
> 
> I guess my point is, without a picture or better details, the discussion can't go too far. As Spanky stated, take it to the experts and let us know what they think:



I see your point piper. Yes, one picture is worth thousand words. Unfortunately most sportsmen only take pictures of the prized ones. I have no doubt that the DNR is aware of the situation after talking to some of the census takers at access points and that they are monitoring the situation but how long will it take to digest the information and give us some feedback. 
Hopefully some one will post a picture after reading this thread to give you a better view of what's taking place .


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> fire-tiger Quote:
> If the biggest fish you caught in the .... this year was only 15#, you must have only caught one fish in the .... this year. You should have fished the BM, the fish were cooperative and many were over twenty#. Did not see a single one that looked skinny or deformed.


In the what? I didn't fish lk Michigan a ton, but often enough to see plenty of salmon. I seen mainly 10-14lb fish, some were as small as 6-8lbs, and the "big" fish were 17-18lbs. I know lk Michigan has big salmon, but I just didn't see the usual hogs I see, maybe it was just my luck over there, who knows. I fished the BM a few times, and once again, 15, MAYBE 16 was the big fish.



> salmon_slayer06 MANISTEE HAS THE BIGGEST KINGS IN ALL OF LAKE MI. Records proove it and I myself have caught fish in the 20's this year. Lots of kings 15-18 pounds. I even caught a 5 pound atlantic out of Manistee. All healthy fish. Maybe one salmon had a lamprey on it. No scars, no deformaties, just fat and healthy. Heres a 22 pounder caught in July. All the pics I have on here are from this summer. Check em out.


Actually, no they don't. I believe the biggest king came from Frankfort, which has the best salmon fishing on that side. 

Now back to the original topic of this thread, I still think they're just fish that had an accident in the hatchery. But it could be from bad nutrition, who knows. I only seen one king like that this year, and it's the one pictured. Lk Huron can in no way compare to lk Michigan, but it's looking better than last year, and maybe that's what's gonna happen. It'll get a bit better every year until things balance out. I think Huron can come back, probably not like when it had the best catch rates in all of Michigan, but enough to make it worthwhile. People expect instant results, and when they don't get them, they get pissy, and whine about it. I love Huron, always have,always will. I still fish it hard, still pull out a decent amount of fish. You gotta fish to catch, crying on the computer isn't gonna hook you ANY fish.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

"Now back to the original topic of this thread, I still think they're just fish that had an accident in the hatchery. But it could be from bad nutrition, who knows. I only seen one king like that this year, and it's the one pictured. Lk Huron can in no way compare to lk Michigan, but it's looking better than last year, and maybe that's what's gonna happen. It'll get a bit better every year until things balance out. I think Huron can come back, probably not like when it had the best catch rates in all of Michigan, but enough to make it worthwhile. People expect instant results, and when they don't get them, they get pissy, and whine about it. I love Huron, always have,always will. I still fish it hard, still pull out a decent amount of fish. You gotta fish to catch, crying on the computer isn't gonna hook you ANY fish.[/QUOTE]"


Alot of things must change before Huron ever comes back to its glory status of the 90`s.The food web must increase and come back to the levels it once once.
The dephoria shrimp which are at the bottom of the foodweb must come back.
The zebras/quaga muscles must be eleminated for this to happen.
Once the foodweb has established a balance and thrives once again then fish planting needs to resume.
Its already been said that the 50% salmon cuts now implimented will be for an indefinate period.Even those 50% were planted dead on 3 of Hurons lower ports this spring.OOPs can you say screw up DNR?
Last but least Huron will not ever be mananged as it once was before.The DNR and the feds want Lakers to be the predominate trout and salmonoid species of this lake along with the native warm water fish like perch and walleyes.Bottom line here Lake Huron will never again be mananged as a salmon fishery in the near future or under the current administration.
If the salmon come back which somehow I wish they do it will be accidental fate not by man made manulpulation.Hopefully the deformed salmon will be bread out of the gene pool and only the healthy salmon will remain.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Manistee has many master anglers for this year.

http://www.michigandnr.com/MASTERANGLER/MasterAngler.asp

Frankfort showed nothing on record for this year. There was one fish for 2004. That was for catch and keep records.

Master Angler Entries
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category Species County Waterbody Date/Time Year Weight (lbs) Length (in) Angler Angler's City Method Bait 
Catch and Keep CHINOOK SALMON Michigan Manistee Lake Michigan 7/10/2006 9:30:00 PM 2006 30.25 38.00 DANIEL SCHAEFER CARMEL Trolling Fly 
Catch and Keep CHINOOK SALMON Michigan Manistee Lake Michigan 8/23/2006 5:30:00 AM 2006 29.45 JENNA HARMON SCHMIDT SAGINAW Trolling Moonshine 
Catch and Keep CHINOOK SALMON Michigan Manistee Lake Michigan 8/5/2006 6:00:00 AM 2006 29.40 41.25 CHAD CLIFTON HOLSINGER SANFORD Trolling Cut Bait 
Catch and Keep CHINOOK SALMON Michigan Manistee Lake Michigan 8/12/2006 9:00:00 AM 2006 27.63 40.25 BRIAN JOSEPH GROSS OAKLEY Trolling Cut Bait Rig 
Catch and Keep CHINOOK SALMON Michigan Manistee Lake Michigan 8/20/2006 7:00:00 AM 2006 27.31 37.00 MICHAEL JAMES APPLEBEE BIRCH RUN Trolling Canadian Plug 

Master Angler Entries
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category Species County Waterbody Date/Time Year Weight (lbs) Length (in) Angler Angler's City Method Bait 
Catch and Keep CHINOOK SALMON Michigan Benzie Lake Michigan 8/14/2004 7:00:00 AM 2004 28.56 36.00 JOHN HARVEY LAFELDT DAVISON Trolling Spoon


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Manistee has many master anglers for this year.
> 
> http://www.michigandnr.com/MASTERANG...sterAngler.asp
> 
> Frankfort showed nothing on record for this year. There was one fish for 2004. That was for catch and keep records.


Dude, there was a king just over 32lbs caught in mid-July out of Frankfort, not everybody enters their fish for MA awards. Frankfort is the hottest port going for kings.


----------



## Thors Hammer (Nov 15, 2004)

Back to my original statement. It is called starvation.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I personaly think that its posible starvation is causing these fish to be deformed.No pun intended but look at the children starving in ethopia.They have malnurished bodys with large heads or smaller than normal heads.Like I said although I used the term deformed "ethopian" salmon my example of the starving children from ethopia is no way critisizing or making any fun of or not meant to offend anyone.Now that the air has been cleared I also want to mention that there have been 2 other species affected by this deformity.Lake Trout and walleyes have been seen to have pike looking heads as well as deformed body cavities.There are some serious issues in Lake Huron and its major tributary the St clair river.The lake is lined with coal burning power plants and the result of burning this fossil fuel produces a dangerous by product which is mercury known to cause birth deffects in both animals and humans.Not to mention the chemical valleye of canada and local paper mills, which has discharged some dangerous chemicals into the river over the years.There are seagulls that only have 1 leg or foot flying around the shoreline of the river and the lake.Although I catch many fish from this waterway I eat very few with very small limited amount consumed.I was interviewed by a Local Papers reporter a short while back in which I disscussed the many pollution issues on this river and the lake that feeds it.I made it very clear to this person That theres some serious issues going on here with the many different forms of pollution.I also informed him/her that the fish or only very small amounts of certain species of fish should be eaten by anglers.In this disscusion the topic of great lakes foreign species and the affects that they are having on fishery were also mentioned.she wasnt a bad speciment herself to talk with so I was able to deeply open to her and discuss at length what was on my mind:evil: Pertaining to subjects she asked my opinion on:lol: It was strictly a plutonic conversation guys I swear


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I seen the walleye hes talking about. They have a pike looking head that is smaller than normal, but nice chunky bodies. The ones I seen look very healthy, but theres been ones caught recently that have wart looking growths on them.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I caught one of those skinny deformed kings in lk. Michigan over labor day weekend. Fishing out of Fairport at the southern end of Big Bay DeNoc.


----------

